# threaded rivets



## spoker (Jun 30, 2015)

anyone know if the threaded rivits are 8/32 or 10/32 or 12/32? im out,gonna buy on line but i never checked the size,thanks


----------



## spoker (Jul 1, 2015)

never mind ill figure it out myself,not much help on the cabe any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2015)

Was out most of the day, will check it in the AM and get back with you


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 1, 2015)

Have one right here actually, from Memory Lane, looks like 10/32


----------



## spoker (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks scott


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2015)

mine are 10/32 also.didn't see this til just now.


----------

